# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3D Systems ProJet DP3000

## ParkwayDental

I have a 2010 3D Systems ProJet DP3000 printer for sale. The machine was serviced last  year and it runs great. We have upgraded the printer last year to the HD3500  build plate which is the large build plate, we also updated the software  to allow you to delete the test strip it prints at the end of the build  plate to help save on material. The RFID reader has been disabled and  you can use whatever type of material you want on this printer. It is a  solid machine and has all the upgrades to help you achieve what you are  looking for. You can print dental parts, rings, and whatever you desire.  This printer will do it all! This machine was used only for dental parts. It can be used for what you desire though. 

Here is a brochure with the new software upgrades. 

http://www.priorityengineering.net/D...0_Brochure.pdf

*Build Plate*
UHD Mode:
203 x 178 x 152mm (8 x 7 x 6 inches)

*Resolution* 
UHD Mode:
750 x 750 x 890 DPI (xyz):
29μ z-layer thickness

Asking price is *42K OBO* all offers will be accepted. It is priced to sell, if you feel like you have an offer let me know maybe we can make a deal. 
This machine was once priced around 85k brand new. 


unnamed1.jpg

1420318_10152869778673538_890071208_n.jpg

2012-06-27 08.08.23.jpg

13.jpg

----------


## ParkwayDental

Reduced Price to 39k

----------


## ParkwayDental

Price Reduced to 38k

----------


## blakeignoffo

you should change it to a hd 3000 to open it up to more of a market

----------

